

Why I'm Done "Supporting" Untappd - alsothings
http://goodbeerhunting.com/blog/2012/12/5/why-im-done-supporting-untappd

======
mpkiser
The idea that they could charge for a service that reflects your personal log
data in a compelling way isn't what's far off base here. It's that the
entirety of what they're offering is just reformatted data (a few charts) and
the ability to download it to a spreadsheet (after you uploaded it to them).
And in order to continue to see that same data, you'd have to continue paying
a monthly fee.

A small one-time cost to access such features makes sense. That's nothing more
than an in-app purchase. It's the subscription model and high value they've
placed on it that seems grossly inappropriate, especially considering that the
bulk of what they're offering is just your own data shown back to you.

Nike+, another model that essentially just shows you your own data, sells the
product that does the tracking up front. It doesn't sell you your own
generated data later. And then they add value to that data by interpreting it
in different ways, enabling insight, offering unique interactions with other
members, etc. The subscription model misrepresents your uploaded user data as
Untappd-generated content.

------
paulhauggis
" demonstrate a value, and charge for that value. Sell the app for a
competitive cost in the app store. "

The value is the stats and the other premium services they are trying out.

"It was nicely packaged and a joy to read. "

Isn't this the value that you hoped to receive?

$5/month isn't much to support a service you like. I don't know why you are
complaining. Especially since they are offering you real value.

